# Tally Obedience photo- long down



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm confused? Where is the long down?
Nice photo though!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The long down gives me instant ADD. Forget the dogs staying- I can't stand the suspense myself! Tally is much better at stay than me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> I'm confused? Where is the long down?
> Nice photo though!


Sorry- I should have given the thread a different name! I thought Shannan had a picture of all six dogs lined up. The Bernese Mt dog won.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I thought it was just me.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations Tally! Well done!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Wow-there is a lot of space between dogs, is that normal now? When I was competing back in the 70's, I remember the dogs being a lot closer to each other. I always worried when my dog was next to one who was poorly trained or who I knew to be aggressive.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought the same thing about how far apart the dogs are. 
The rules have changed to say there's supposed to be 4 feet between dogs, but at most of the shows I've been at it's closer to 2-3 feet unless there are very small numbers of entries.



Tahnee GR said:


> Congratulations! Wow-there is a lot of space between dogs, is that normal now? When I was competing back in the 70's, I remember the dogs being a lot closer to each other. I always worried when my dog was next to one who was poorly trained or who I knew to be aggressive.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He did great! He's such a handsome pup. Congratualtions!

What determined the winner?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally got a CD leg and a Rally leg again today, and high point golden retriever. He came home with lots of ribbons, picture frames, tote bags and stuffed toys. . . He is such a good boy, and I am a spaz.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I thought the same thing about how far apart the dogs are.
> The rules have changed to say there's supposed to be 4 feet between dogs, but at most of the shows I've been at it's closer to 2-3 feet unless there are very small numbers of entries.


There was an incident involving some of these new england dogs a few weeks ago in which a boxer and am staff got into it like you wouldnt believe. Everyone felt shaken up and concerned. I think there was a push to use the whole ring to really separate dogs bc of that, and they did open A& Open B stays in three sessions. However, all the dogs were wonderful, with no problems at all this weekend.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A darn happy and rightfully-proud spaz!! ;-)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Saccarappa is usually PACKED! 
Im surprised that there was room to sit on the floor...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Tally! You're so handsome!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats!!! I'm so jealous of all the space between dogs in the group exercises!! Where was this show?
E


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, My4Goldens and I have pulled our dogs, or not entered them in Open, because of another dog in our area who is very dog aggressive and has gone after each of our dogs in the past. He tends to be at the same shows we are, which is a shame.
It's a scary thing.




MurphyTeller said:


> Congrats!!! I'm so jealous of all the space between dogs in the group exercises!! Where was this show?
> E


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to Tally!



hotel4dogs said:


> yes, My4Goldens and I have pulled our dogs, or not entered them in Open, because of another dog in our area who is very dog aggressive and has gone after each of our dogs in the past. He tends to be at the same shows we are, which is a shame.
> It's a scary thing.


Aren't dogs supposed to be suspended from competition for that?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Saccarappa is usually PACKED!
> Im surprised that there was room to sit on the floor...


It was packed - really crazy. But the pictures were from after the day was officially done bc of too much chatting on our part. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> Congrats!!! I'm so jealous of all the space between dogs in the group exercises!! Where was this show?
> E


This show was in Portland Maine. You should come next year! 

Anyone attending Lewiston Auburn KC?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Congrats to Tally!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't dogs supposed to be suspended from competition for that?


No actually. Attacking a dog is a write-up - and usually an excusal - but its not a DQ or event committee. 

Now - attacking or attempting to attack a person - that is grounds for an event committee action or a disqualification if the judge calls it. There's some weirdness that goes on between event committee vs judge. If something happens outside the ring, even if the judge sees it, it's an event committee matter. If it happens IN the judge's ring it's their matter - even if 10,000 people saw it...I've twice seen incidents happen outside the ring that should have been event committee actions (and in one case a judge saw it too) but the person who was either bitten or lunged at didn't want to file a report. I've also seen aggression towards the judge IN the obedience ring that was not written up, even though many people reported the issue to the event committee/show chair...

I guess I'm out of the obedience loop these days - I hadn't heard about an attack -was it down on the cape last weekend? Portland is a bit far for me these days - I like to stay within a 5 hour radius from shows these days...there's no direct route from Burlington to Portland - its actually faster to go all the way down to Manchester via 89 pick up i93, 101 to 95 from here to Portland...

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> This show was in Portland Maine. You should come next year!
> 
> Anyone attending Lewiston Auburn KC?


Nope, but thinking about doing a day at the Souhegan trial - I'd need to decide ummm TODAY to get an entry in for Wednesday...

E


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If Erica comes lol, we'll NEVER get that blue one but we'd rather see her anyway.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally got a CD leg and a Rally leg again today, and high point golden retriever. He came home with lots of ribbons, picture frames, tote bags and stuffed toys. . . He is such a good boy, and I am a spaz.


Wow-you guys are on a roll! Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a pretty collection!!! 

Not entered in Lewiston/Auburn, but my sister wants to go to a dog show....might just have to drive down - I would like to see the show site too! 
Are you and Tally gonna finish up a title or two?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Tally. Not only handsome but a smart boy too.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations Jill, Good Boy Tally!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Jill and Tally!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Tally, Jill! Great work!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Well done Tally, and Jill! Congratulations.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats!! Love the new pic in your sig - he is a handsome looking dog!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

All those ribbons really suit that handsome boy. Way to go Tally and Jill!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jill and Tally! Love the new signature pic. Tally is so handsome and so smart!

I'm assuming you're the one in the black dress, Jill...? Nicely to finally put a face to the name.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Way to go! Loved the pictures


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> What a pretty collection!!!
> Are you and Tally gonna finish up a title or two?


I know it seems like we're taking forever, but that was only our 2nd AKC weekend. Tally had a long mystery bout with anemia that stopped us all last season- it turned out to be a tick borne version of cat scratch fever, but it took so much time and worry to diagnosis properly. Then, we focused on APDT because I am finishing my CPDT and ABCDT, and trying to get to know the pet dog trainers/ scene. . . but now, it's all akc, lol. One more CD, one more Rally for AKC titles. . .


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> If Erica comes lol, we'll NEVER get that blue one but we'd rather see her anyway.


Ummm...have you seen Teller-Woo when he's being silly? When he's good he's very good, when he's bad...well...when he's bad he's VERY bad! Usually meaning that either the judge or the stewards get jumped on!

You should come down to Souhegan! I'm trying to figure out which days I want to enter and then if I can get coverage for my classes that weekend...I might just do a day trip on Friday and a day trip on Sunday (that's 3 hours each way LOL)

E


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations Jill and Tally!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrat's Jill & Tally, well done!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm going to watch the perfect 200 video at least 200 times before next weekend! Tally's collar had his name on it- isnt that an NQ? Luckily his lion's mane covered it. I always get something little wrong.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo hoo, Tally Wally! So proud of you!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a nice pile of ribbons your handsome fella accumulated, Jill. I don't think I'd want to go up against Erica's Teller, either


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> Ummm...have you seen Teller-Woo when he's being silly? When he's good he's very good, when he's bad...well...when he's bad he's VERY bad! Usually meaning that either the judge or the stewards get jumped on!
> 
> You should come down to Souhegan! I'm trying to figure out which days I want to enter and then if I can get coverage for my classes that weekend...I might just do a day trip on Friday and a day trip on Sunday (that's 3 hours each way LOL)
> 
> E



Now that is some nice modesty! The Teller-Woo video collection says otherwise!
Everyone from my little training group is going. If it's not too late to enter by infodog, I'll do it right now. It might be too close to the deadline though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no- it's almost the weekend again! Time to practice. . . I am not sure if I look forward to shows/trials or dread them or both.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh no- it's almost the weekend again! Time to practice. . . I am not sure if I look forward to shows/trials or dread them or both.


Considering how well you guys are doing, I think you should be looking forward. What's the competition this weekend? Is there a chance he'll finish a title?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This was a fun weekend for us despite the downpour cold rain today. Yesterday, Tally finished his RN, and today started his next title with a 99 and a red ribbon. In Novice, he earned the highest score from all the dogs in both Novice A &B and a big blue ribbon along with his Q,which made me really proud( especially bc he completed his long down with his elbow in a huge puddle). Finn, Gus&Ajax's breeder, Rhonda Mulholland, was showing in Utility B in the ring right exactly next to us, so I was especially pleased tally did well today. Usually, any mistakes are mine anyway. Show number two- phew. . .


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to both Tally and the "Spaz"! :--big_grin:
I can't tell from your post today. Did you finish both his Rally and Obedience titles this weekend?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope- we have one more leg to go in AKC CD. Both weekends it was a 190/196 leg but then a Jill spaz once and a Tally spaz once. I accidently made a double cue on recall because I held out my arms, and also said "Tally come", and then Tally lay down during the sit stays on the other one we didnt get.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone going to Amherst NH( Merrimack Valley Kennel Club) on October 17th&18th?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anyone going to Amherst NH( Merrimack Valley Kennel Club) on October 17th&18th?


Are you going to be in Amherst (Souhegan Kennel Club) the weekend before? I think if we are up that weekend (Oct. 10/11), I'm going to go and see what it's all about!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wooo-hooo! Congratulations on all of your ribbons!!


----------

